# Worried



## libertine101 (Jun 22, 2008)

Am kind of worried about my mantis at the minute. I think its due a moult as it hasnt been eating for 2 days now, but I read somewhere that they need both back legs for support when moulting. My mantis is only using one back leg when hanging from the top of the tank. Is there any way of telling that its definitely moulting?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 22, 2008)

well, not eating is a sign. you'll be worried and it will just suddenly just molt


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 22, 2008)

They can go without eating for over a week.


----------



## libertine101 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks guys for the advise, will save me sleepless night


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 22, 2008)

It sounds like he is due for moulting. I'm a bit confused about the back legs. Are you saying that only his one back leg is attached to the enclosure? He's not using his other 3 'legs' at all? If so, that's not a very good sign.


----------



## libertine101 (Jun 22, 2008)

No sorry, I meant that only she is only using the 3 legs, one of the back ones just seems to be dangling, was worried in case this will have an effect on moulting?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2008)

If the leg is bad it may make it unable to hang on, but sometimes they do ok with just one, time will tell.


----------



## libertine101 (Jun 23, 2008)

The leg looks healthy, there is no discoloration, foot looks fine and the limbs are straight.


----------



## libertine101 (Jun 23, 2008)

It has just reattached its leg to the roof of the tank  Seems am I just worry to much lol


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 23, 2008)

libertine said:


> It has just reattached its leg to the roof of the tank  Seems am I just worry to much lol


i had that to in the beginning


----------



## libertine101 (Jun 23, 2008)

Now i really am getting worried as its leg is hanging again and she is turning a white colour all over!!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 23, 2008)

libertine said:


> Now i really am getting worried as its leg is hanging again and she is turning a white colour all over!!!!


just wait...


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 23, 2008)

He's moulting. If you watch, then you might be lucky enough to see it come out of its skin. But really, all you can do is wait. There's no need to worry.


----------



## Rick (Jun 23, 2008)

I have seen many mantids with one leg raised up and not touching anything. Doesn't seem to be a big deal. Not sure why newcomers to this hobby worry so much but all I have to say about it is don't worry. If it is molting then it will soon. Worse thing you can do to a mantis is bother it when a molt is coming.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 23, 2008)

I had a mantis that was going to molt some time last night. She had a leg not holding onto anything. This morning, she had molted to adult and is beautiful!


----------



## libertine101 (Jun 24, 2008)

She moulted this morning without any difficultly  Seems we have an adult as she appears to be unfolding wings as I type!! Anyway Ill try and get some pics up on here, maybe someone would be able to tell me which instar she is at?

Thanks for all your help and support guys, am such a proud parent


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 24, 2008)

libertine said:


> She moulted this morning without any difficultly  Seems we have an adult as she appears to be unfolding wings as I type!! Anyway Ill try and get some pics up on here, maybe someone would be able to tell me which instar she is at? Thanks for all your help and support guys, am such a proud parent


they grow up so fast, dont they T_T


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 24, 2008)

It'll be on its final instar if it has its wings, an adult, no more growing


----------

